

High Performance Web Pages – Real World Examples: Netflix Case Study - wave
http://billwscott.com/share/presentations/2008/stanford/HPWP-RealWorld.pdf

======
mr_justin
What an excellent presentation. Stanford has some amazing classes.

~~~
wave
If you are interested in this class, it is online:

<http://cs193h.stevesouders.com/>

------
mscarborough
These points have also been covered at length by Steve Souders (formerly of
yahoo, currently at google - <http://stevesouders.com/>), the YSlow Firefox
add-on, and the Yahoo Exceptional performance team itself
(<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/>).

------
frossie
What exactly is being said on slide #45? Initially I thought it said that
perceived rendering time is less when as much content is presented prior to
the javascript executing (which is my experience, anyway). But does it then
say that this was _not_ the case with IE?

~~~
mr_justin
That slide is a bit confusing. At first it seems to be condoning the use of
CSS background images to give the perception of faster loading, but then he
says that it was bad for IE ... which effectively is saying you shouldn't do
it. That slide is useful because it should instantly discourage anyone looking
to implement a technique like that.

